# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Web designer wanted

## Acala

I am looking for someone to design a commercial web page for my nascent (haha) business.  If you are interested, please PM with links to examples of your work and a price.  Thanks!

----------


## invisible

The price would depend a lot on what you want the website to do, what features it has.  It is simply advertising your business?  Will it have to process payments?  Are you simply going to list an email addy there, or will it have some sort of a contact form?  All of that sort of stuff makes a difference in how much work it will take / what the cost would be to build the site.  If it's a fairly simple site, you might even be able to do it yourself.  We built our site ourselves for free, and hosted it for free, using templates.  It's pretty simple and doesn't have any fancy features, but it does the job perfectly for our purposes.

----------


## Acala

> The price would depend a lot on what you want the website to do, what features it has.  It is simply advertising your business?  Will it have to process payments?  Are you simply going to list an email addy there, or will it have some sort of a contact form?  All of that sort of stuff makes a difference in how much work it will take / what the cost would be to build the site.  If it's a fairly simple site, you might even be able to do it yourself.  We built our site ourselves for free, and hosted it for free, using templates.  It's pretty simple and doesn't have any fancy features, but it does the job perfectly for our purposes.



I have started a business through which I will lead seminars to a target market.

I need a website that will do the following:

1. Explain what I offer in a couple hyperlinked levels of detail
 2. Display endorsements from past participants
 3. Display the schedule of two kinds of seminars:
 a. Seminars open to an exclusive group (like members of a certain firm)
 b. Seminars open to the public
 4. Allow people to register for, and pay for, scheduled seminars
 5. Maintain a database of past participants and also contact information for everyone registered for each seminar
 6. send and receive email 
7. enable registered participants to download written materials for seminars 
8. Allow me to easily make changes to the schedule

I think that's about it off the top of my head.

I can provide all the text and photos. I can provide some ideas for graphics.

I have reserved the domain name but have not selected a host

----------


## phill4paul

Might want to check out Icymudpuppies post for ideas.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...website-design

  Beyond that I got nothing. Except a kudo for you and your new business.

----------


## Acala

> Might want to check out Icymudpuppies post for ideas.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...website-design
> 
>   Beyond that I got nothing. Except a kudo for you and your new business.


Thanks!  I'm pretty excited.

----------

